# Music by Genre > Orchestral, Classical, Italian, Medieval, Renaissance >  Choplin - The Entertainer

## Songbird

I was listening to a bit of Choplin this afternoon and thought The Entertainer would sound pretty cool on the mandolin. Does anyone have any tabs for this?

----------


## Jim Garber

You are speaking of Scott Joplin? I checked on the Co-mando tabledit files but not there. I am sure that you can easily find a version for violin at your local music store or one the Web that would be fine on the mandolin. You may even find tab.

Jim

----------


## jeffshuniak

I think sheet music plus has a free one for flute but no accomp. or there is piano version. maybe tab

----------


## Jim Garber

It looks like you can get a free version of the Entertainer arranged for violin here.

Jim

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Hello!

Songbird, the piece is in fact "dedicated to James Brown and his mandolin club". So, probably it`s ment to be performed on mandolin, that`s why you found it sounds "pretty cool on mandolin". You can download a mp3 sample of our Duo`s interpretation of "The Entertainer" here.

Good luck!

----------


## Jim Garber

Hi Plami:
You do list the piece on your CD but there is no link for an mp3.

Jim

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Oh, right! Thanks, Jim! I forgot, that I changed the samples few months ago. I`ll upload a sample of "The Entertainer" after few hours.

Good luck!

----------


## Plamen Ivanov

Here it is.

----------


## Alex Timmerman

Hello Songbird,


I really like the name Choplin! 

It´s a great find and probably neither of them would have mind  


Cheers, 

Alex

----------


## Jim Garber

> I really like the name Choplin!


Hmmm... The Ragtime Polonaise .... the Magnetic Mazurka...

I like it, too!

----------


## jcs271

Go here and type in "The Entertainer",,its there I just looked.

http://www.co-mando.com/music/tabledit_search.php

----------


## Jim Garber

Strange when you type in Joplin you only get Maple Leaf and The Entertainer is listed under Rock category.

Jim

----------


## Songbird

Haha, cheers guys for the replies and tab...and for pointing out how I for some reason combined Joplin and Chopin together  Plami, your version of The Entertainer sounds really good, works so well! Just trying to have a go with the violin sheet music, tho I'm not too good at standard notation so might take me a while, lol.

----------


## big smiley guy

Sorry to resurrect an ancient thread but does anyone know where there are tabs for either The Entertainer or Maple Leaf Rag online?  The links here seem to be broken.

----------


## wundo

I have an old published arrangement for two mandolins and guitar, standard notation.

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

No notation or tab here, but here are nice arrangements of Joplin's Country Club _and_ Maple Leaf Rag for a string quintet featuring a talented Domra player: http://vimeo.com/10386209

----------


## wundo

see att

----------


## big smiley guy

I wish I could read notation for strings but it's always been a bit of mystery to me.  I used to play trumpet years ago and could read music just fine.

----------


## Martin Jonas

As it happens, I posted my recording of The Entertainer last week over in this thread in the Jazz forum.  It's the first mando part of an old anonymous arrangement for mandolin orchestra.  I haven't compared it in detail with the one that wundo has posted, but I suspect it's pretty similar, although ours was recently transcribed from the old photocopies and is now more readable.  I can scan it if you want, but it'll be standard notation as well.

It's a rough-and-ready runthrough of the tune, but it's fun to play on mandolin!



Martin

----------


## Martin Jonas

Further to my e-mail yesterday, here is a scan of what I'm playing in that video (give or take a couple of fingering glitches about two-thirds through).  It's the first mandolin part of an old arrangement for mando orchestra, and it's a bit easier to read than the version posted by wundo above.

Martin

----------


## nrobinso

Here's a video of the Ragtime Skedaddlers performing The Entertainer in the 1903 arrangement for two mandolins and guitar issued by Joplin's publisher, John Stark.



The sheet music is reprinted in the Ragtime Ephemeralist Number Three. The original 1903 folio also includes two mandolin and guitar arrangements of Maple Leaf Rag and Sunflower Slow Drag. I can share PDFs if you send me a private email.

Nick Robinson
http://www.myspace.com/ragtimeskedaddlers

----------


## big smiley guy

I wonder if there's any programs that can give tab for notation?

----------


## Martin Jonas

The tabledit version referred to earlier in this thread is still available at the Mandozine site

Link

Looking at it, I don't recommend it, though.  It's notated in Bb, but I think it's much better on the mando to transpose to C, which is the key for my version, as well as the one that wundo has posted.  In addition, it's unnecessarily awkwardly arranged.

Sorry, I don't know any programs to make tab from a sheet music scan.  You should be able to just transcribe it yourself -- there are free PDFs of blank mandolin tab around that you can use.

Martin

----------


## big smiley guy

If it's in Bb I could have used my trumpet (except for the chords).  My neighbors would be happy to hear that I don't have my trumpet anymore.

----------


## big smiley guy

Thank you Mr Jonas - through a few cumbersome channels I've been working on transcribing your version to tab.  I've played guitar and bass for a long time but mandolin is still fairly new to me so it's been several good lessons.  The transcribing might help me to get past my string-notation phobia.  The music you posted does sound better than the version already on the tabledit site.  

It's cool that you're from Wales - my family came to the states from there generations ago and I've always wanted to see it.  We can't seem to find records from there so we don't where they came from.

----------


## Martin Jonas

You're most welcome -- glad my post was of some use to you.

As I said, I think the tune works better in C on mandolin than in Bb.  In this key, the stressed note in the recurring riff is an E, which rings out cleanly played on the open top string for a nice effect.

North Wales is lovely, and I'm glad I live here.  I should say I'm not actually _from_ Wales, but I've lived here for the last ten years, so I guess I've got used to it...

Martin

----------

